
12 reasons for startups to be excited about London - cam_pj
https://medium.com/localglobe-notes/12-reasons-to-be-excited-about-london-62060110eb84#.xtulnvpnd
======
marvel_boy
Rent and transport are very expensive in London.

~~~
HerpDerpLerp
If you have a bike transport is cheap.

Also rent is high but still manageable in the less favoured areas. With a bike
you don't need to be close to a tube station so rents will be lower.

